# Big square straw bales



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm curious as to what big squares of wheat straw are selling for in the midwest. I have been getting 3x3x8 bales delivered by the semi load out of Manitoba for about 35$ a bale. I haven't been able to get to any local hay auctions to get a feel for what they are selling for. Called a couple of private guys and they wanted more than 35$ plus delivery. I'm just trying to get a good feel for the market. Last guy I talked to got snarky with me when I told him if they can deliver from Manitoba for 35$ and he couldn't haul it in from miles away for that he could sit on it.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

$70-$110/ton at Reedsville Equity. Low end probably lo quality rounds. $35 -40 / bale is right on. Buy America.......MAGA !


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm all for buying American. Every time I have bought local/Wisconsin straw I've gotten burnt. Weedy and or wet product. The stuff I've had hauled in from our neighbors to the north is top quality every time. I don't understand why the locals feel their straw should bring more that the western/Canadian stuff I've been getting. I had 2 locals call at harvest the one seemed truly offended that I didn't jump all over his offer to come and pick up bales fresh in the field for 65$ a bale. We use it for bedding and the milk price has everything tight. I'm just trying to get an accurate idea of what I should be paying.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Around here in the Rockford Illinois area, 3x3x8 are selling for 35-40 delivered locally. Where are you at? Most guys that bale wheat straw around here won't bale wet or weedy garbage. Straw quality may not be always super Bright, but it won't be bunky.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Central Wisconsin. I just looked at the equity Stratford market reports. 20 to 35 dollars a bale. I know years back it worked out to 40 to just under 45 a bale.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

I have and sell only clean straw. I mean 24D sprayed, no weeds, dry, sliced, and no underseeding . Offering consistent top quality is key, as a producer . Some sellers have no problem selling junk. I hear ya. Too much one and done. I work to keep customers. Just a philosophy that has worked well.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

That's a good price Widairy we sell completely clean golden barley straw for 35-40 some bigger customers I don't charge trucking. We are outta northern Wisconsin and ship a bunch to west central WI straw is always a good steady seller for us


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

The main reason I'm looking around is one, my supplier is short this year, and two, it takes him forever to get trucks lined up. The last load took him ever 3 weeks to get here. I have no problem with 35 to 40 a bale for quality product. I'm still just shaking my head at the guy who I had messaged yesterday. He said he couldn't deliver for the 35, over 50 miles away. I looked, his town is a whopping 72 miles from my doorstep. He didn't offer any numbers as to what he wanted extra. Granted I figured 22 miles over his "50 miles" compared to the distance from Manitoba my other supplier has been shipping I'd pass. Maybe I was outta line to pass, but I didn't regret it when this guy went on to rant about how terrible Canadian straw is and I can have fun with all the toxins I'm hauling in. Apparently he is used to a captive market or something. It was a classified on Facebook, after looking at his profile he looked to be the typical younger guy who came back to the big family farm. As in its always been here, I definitely didn't have to build the business. I know I shouldn't make assumptions, it usually bites a guy later. His rude demeanor just got under my skin.


----------

